# Warhammer Server Arten



## Holan (5. September 2008)

Moin, hab grade gehört das es 2 verschiedene Server geben wird. 1 mal Wo man überall PvP machen kann und ein anderen Server wo man PvP nur in bestimmten Gebieten geht. Wirds sogar noch mehr Server Typen geben oder bleibt es bei den zwei und welche bevorzugt ihr + Begründung?!


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Suchfunktion:

WAR Servertypen Regelset CoreRule OpenRvR
Wähl zwei beliebige dieser Begriffe aus, tipp sie in die Suchzeile, und du hast alle Antworten die du brauchst ^^

Soviel dazu =)


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Suchfunktion:
> 
> WAR Servertypen Regelset CoreRule OpenRvR
> Wähl zwei beliebige dieser Begriffe aus, tipp sie in die Suchzeile, und du hast alle Antworten die du brauchst ^^
> ...



Du hast aber heute eine entspannte ruhige art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wirk ich so beruhigend auf dich?


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du hast aber heute eine entspannte ruhige art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein er ist einfach gut drauf, weil er morgen in den Urlaub verschwindet und erstmal das Forum nicht mehr ertragen muss.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Nein er ist einfach gut drauf, weil er morgen in den Urlaub verschwindet und erstmal das Forum nicht mehr ertragen muss.



... ._. nein....ich bin der grund...erzähl mir nichts x)


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Urlaub wär ja schon schön...
Dafür hat man dann aber keine Open-Beta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Smiley gewollt)

E/: 





> ... ._. nein....ich bin der grund...erzähl mir nichts x)


Autosuggestion löst keine Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Urlaub wär ja schon schön...
> Dafür hat man dann aber keine Open-Beta
> 
> 
> ...



Er war in der closed ich glaub das ist ihm egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Gnihihihi Sorzz und ruhe gnaharrharr

Der zitiert im Urlaub dem Zimmermädchen noch sie soll die SuFu benutzen wenn se wissen will ob er neue Handtücher mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

lol
Dazu gibt er ihr dann nen Zettel mit dem Link zum Fragenthread x)

/E:


> Er war in der closed ich glaub das ist ihm egal


Nein...nein war er nicht...erzähl mir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Ach ja, wird das herrlich...aber keine Sorge, ich bin auch im Urlaub hervorragend vernetzt =)
Was sollte ich denn machen, ohne mindestens einmal am Tag den WAR Stammtisch zu sehen? ^^



Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du hast aber heute eine entspannte ruhige art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ja, das ist der Grund...du entspannst mich so wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

wohin solls denn gehen wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Insekten quälen, schlafenden kleinkindern die köpfe rasieren, nägel in haus einfahrten verteilen... KA irgendwas das net so gefährlich is wie dich hier im forum zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*muahahaha*


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ach ja, wird das herrlich...aber keine Sorge, ich bin auch im Urlaub hervorragend vernetzt =)
> Was sollte ich denn machen, ohne mindestens einmal am Tag den WAR Stammtisch zu sehen? ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Langasm dahin sterben =P bis du grad noch rechtzeigitg zurück kommst


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

röfl emokeksi, deine neue sig is etwas.... bösartig gnaharrharr


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> wohin solls denn gehen wenn ich fragen darf?



/push

Sags uns! 
Mallorca, Schwarzwald oder zuhaus bei Omma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Schwarzwald ? hau ab... den wolln wa hier net... der mit sein SuFu zettel blöcken !


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Mal gucken wieviel wissen wenn sie Emos sig sehen worum es da genau geht.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Ich möchte lösen: 1000!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

glaube nicht viele, nachdem auf post 700 irgendwas immer noch leut an kamen und meinten " he ich hab die beta key mail bekommen, die müssten ja jetzt alle raus sein "wegröfl


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Ich finds lustig wenn alle dreißig Sekunden 5 neue Threads ala "verschenke keys, 53213553151fedf,95326 emails im postfach was nu, ..., mein key" etc erstellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

naja es is freitag nacht, übermorgen startet endlich die beta und die leut drehen durch.

Ds letzte mal das ich son abgefahrenen Hype erlebt hab, war Warcraft beta.

Das lässt mich mehr als Hoffen =)


----------



## rEdiC (5. September 2008)

Dilan kurze Frage wo kann ich bei Gamona diese Signatur machen? Mit dem Bjöndal, Zwerge Maschinist?


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> röfl emokeksi, deine neue sig is etwas.... bösartig gnaharrharr



Ach was^^ die ist nicht böse Zam weiß wie lieb ich ihn hab er ist so was wie mein papa bei den ich mich bei problemen melde =P 

=P ich fands bild einfach lustig und wollts in meine signatur machen passt einfach perfekt zum heutigen tag


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Dilan kurze Frage wo kann ich bei Gamona diese Signatur machen? Mit dem Bjöndal, Zwerge Maschinist?



Guckstu: http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?seite=artikel&pid=57


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Dank Dir eviga, hatte die frage garnicht gesehen =)


----------



## rEdiC (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Guckstu: http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?seite=artikel&pid=57


Danke


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Ein Eisenbrecher...
Wiesoooo?
Komm auf die dunkle Seite...wir haben Squigs!


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

und wir heisse Bärte


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ein Eisenbrecher...
> Wiesoooo?
> Komm auf die dunkle Seite...wir haben Squigs!


Das ist so als ob die dunkle Seite damit werben würde das man selbst als Kecks gefressen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Besser als irgendwann aus Versehen von nem Gyrokopter geköpft zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> röfl emokeksi, deine neue sig is etwas.... bösartig gnaharrharr


Und sie ist zu groß :O


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Und sie ist zu groß :O



Oo.... ist es nicht...um so größer um so besser? hör ich ebenfals immer vom männlichen geschlecht x)


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27524


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Nicht nur gross...auch gerötet und voller Energie....deine Signatur meine ich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

> # Bitte achtet darauf, das Signaturen die Höhe von maximal 200 Pixel mit Bild und Text und die Foren-Breite nicht überschreiten.


Schon allein dein Bild ist weitaus größer als 200 Pixel, dazu kommt dein Text... ich würde es ändern, denn ich melde woas gerne *harhar*


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Schon allein dein Bild ist weitaus größer als 200 Pixel, dazu kommt dein Text... ich würde es ändern, denn ich melde woas gerne *harhar*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass mir kleinen dame ein wenig zeit um die technick so um zu merkeln das es klein genug ist um akzeptiert zu werden aber immer noch größer als dein kleiner freund


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Oo.... ist es nicht...um so größer um so besser? hör ich ebenfals immer vom männlichen geschlecht x)





lüge!

Männer sagen: es kommt auf die Technik an

frau sagt: Je grösser desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   =)


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Schon allein dein Bild ist weitaus größer als 200 Pixel, dazu kommt dein Text... ich würde es ändern, denn ich melde woas gerne *harhar*


Du würdest wirklich Emo verpfeifen? oO ich sehe Gewaltigen Flame der Emofans auf dich zurollen ^^

Oder sie fängt an zu weinen, dann musst du mit deinem schlechten gefühl leben sie zum weinen gebracht zu haben


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Ich frag mich, ob er jetzt sucht, wie man cm in px umrechnet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Du würdest wirklich Emo verpfeifen? oO ich sehe Gewaltigen Flame der Emofans auf dich zurollen ^^
> 
> Oder sie fängt an zu weinen, dann musst du mit deinem schlechten gefühl leben sie zum weinen gebracht zu haben


Das ist mir egal, das CHAOS wird siegen!


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Schon allein dein Bild ist weitaus größer als 200 Pixel, dazu kommt dein Text... ich würde es ändern, denn ich melde woas gerne *harhar*



Ich hoffe es ist jetzt klein genug das meine signatur und dein bester freund in der hose freunde werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Oo.... ist es nicht...um so größer um so besser? hör ich ebenfals immer vom männlichen geschlecht x)




Slaargh sagt dazu: "Nich’ da Größä dez Hammaz is’ entscheidend ... sondan wie man damit nagelt."

WAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Slaargh sagt dazu: "Nich’ da Größä dez Hammaz is’ entscheidend ... sondan wie man damit nagelt."
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAGH



ROFL xD made my night


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Slaargh sagt dazu: "Nich’ da Größä dez Hammaz is’ entscheidend ... sondan wie man damit nagelt."
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAGH


habe gehört dass das nur männer sagen die nen kleinen haben^^


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> habe gehört dass das nur männer sagen die nen kleinen haben^^


word!


----------



## Tic0 (5. September 2008)

"Warhammer Server Arten"... und sie reden über Schniedelz ;<


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Was mich zur Frage bringt: Kann man mit einem Nagel nageln?


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Was mich zur Frage bringt: Kann man mit einem Nagel nageln?



schrauben geht auch^^


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Kommt auf das Brett an, würd ich meinen =)


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Oder du hasut das Brett auf den Nagel, das kommt der Vorgehensweiße eines Orkes wohl am nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nennt sich dann auch Reiterstellung :O


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Jesus konnte man mit nägeln nageln.......>.<


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Brett an, würd ich meinen =)



vielleicht ist es ja auch ne leiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Nein, aber mit dem Hammer hämmern.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Jesus konnte man mit nägeln nageln.......>.<


Wie willst du eine Märchenfigur nageln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Märchen geht alles :O
Sry habe gute Laune, falls sich jemand angegriffen fühlen sollte :O


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verbrennt den Ketzer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Brennen, die solln brennen!


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

komischerweise schreit jetzt keiner "CLOSE!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Brennen, die solln brennen!



Können wir das in Regenbogen farben arrangieren?


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Heyhey keine Witze über den Tischler der vor 2000 Jahren gelebt hat, sonst kommen die ganzen Christusfreaks noch.... und das wollen wir doch nicht.


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> habe gehört dass das nur männer sagen die nen kleinen haben^^




Du hast nur davon gehört... da sagt allez. Ich empfehl Praxiserfahrung. Dann klärt sich da von alleine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Verbrennt den Ketzer!
> ...


Für Khorne!


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> komischerweise schreit jetzt keiner "CLOSE!!!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird doch eh geclosed, früher oder später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Heyhey keine Witze über den Tischler der vor 2000 Jahren gelebt hat, sonst kommen die ganzen Christusfreaks noch.... und das wollen wir doch nicht.



Sind die nicht alle in ihrer Kirche festgekettet und festgenagelt Oo?


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Jup, und solange finde ich hier Unterhaltung, und wenn gecloset wird, bitte kommt in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=32260 - brauche Unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Sind die nicht alle in ihrer Kirche festgekettet und festgenagelt Oo?


Nicht ohne unsere Mithilfe.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Wird doch eh geclosed, früher oder später.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja...da es offtopic in kombination mit mir ist stehen die chancen gut Oo..... hoff einfach das pente schläft dann hat der thread ne überlebensdauer vno 20% mehr als sonst ^^ 

Pente verfolgt mich nämlich


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Jup, und solange finde ich hier Unterhaltung, und wenn gecloset wird, bitte kommt in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=32260 - brauche Unterhaltung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin da irgendwie nicht erwünscht Oo da mag mich keiner...


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Wird nicht alles früher oder später geclosed? Irgendwann kommt Gott runter und closed dein Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Ach, ist doch egal - ich mag dich auch nicht und schreibe mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War das jetzt zu fieß? :>


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich bin da irgendwie nicht erwünscht Oo da mag mich keiner...



Die mögen dich alle, sind nur zu schüchtern, es zuzugeben ^^


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Wird nicht alles früher oder später geclosed? Irgendwann kommt Gott runter und closed dein Leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welcha? Gork oda Mork?


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Ich bin dafür wir ernennen Keksii zu einem Champion des Tzzentch, denn jeder Thread den sie berührt mutiert auf irgendeine weise zum Chaos (Offtopic) wer ist dafür auf die Knie zu gehen und sie anzubeten?


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Khorne!


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Welcha? Gork oda Mork?



Mork vom Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür wir ernennen Keksii zu einem Champion des Tzzentch, denn jeder Thread den sie berührt mutiert auf irgendeine weise zum Chaos (Offtopic) wer ist dafür auf die Knie zu gehen und sie anzubeten?


<-- Siehe Titel, ich bin > Gott, egal welcher - die Menschen beten zu Göttern, die Götter zu mir *Muahuahua*


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Dann bin ich jetzt Atheist.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ach, ist doch egal - ich mag dich auch nicht und schreibe mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



T.T ja....war es......dein kleiner freund ist jetzt von mir verflucht und wird sich erst wieder erhäben wenn du dich in form eines lieben gbs enschuldigt hast....wenn du je wieder nageln willst ohne die kombination eines hammers und eines stück holzes dann empfehle ich dir das jetzt zu tun und mir einen gb zu machen und zwar einen NETTEN


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Ich schliesse mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh wie ich schon das Vorhängeschloss über dem Thread baumeln sehe...


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T ja....war es......dein kleiner freund ist jetzt von mir verflucht und wird sich erst wieder erhäben wenn du dich in form eines lieben gbs enschuldigt hast....wenn du je wieder nageln willst ohne die kombination eines hammers und eines stück holzes dann empfehle ich dir das jetzt zu tun und mir einen gb zu machen und zwar einen NETTEN



Klingt nach ner Form von Viagrawerbung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Nix da!
Und wer sagt das ich einen Hammer habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evt bin ich garnicht Maskulin!


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Du hast nur davon gehört... da sagt allez. Ich empfehl Praxiserfahrung. Dann klärt sich da von alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
danke für den tip, hast was gut bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür wir ernennen Keksii zu einem Champion des Tzzentch, denn jeder Thread den sie berührt mutiert auf irgendeine weise zum Chaos (Offtopic) wer ist dafür auf die Knie zu gehen und sie anzubeten?




Nix da. Emoz sin’ zu weich für da Zerstörung. Ich bin dafür wir hau’n drauf un’ dann ess’n wir se auf.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Neh, das Fleisch ist nicht saftig, zuviele Narben...


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nix da. Emoz sin’ zu weich für da Zerstörung. Ich bin dafür wir hau’n drauf un’ dann ess’n wir se auf.



ich schneid dir deinen darm raus und strangulier dich damit Oo dann siehst mal wie weich ich bin xD


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nix da. Emoz sin’ zu weich für da Zerstörung. Ich bin dafür wir hau’n drauf un’ dann ess’n wir se auf.


Nä, da Emoz sin zu zäh. Un gut schmäk´n tun´se auch net! Nur mosh´n wärä gut!


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich schneid dir deinen darm raus und strangulier dich damit Oo dann siehst mal wie weich ich bin xD



Bau dir eine Gitarre mit Darmseiten und dann .. äh .. ach verprügel ihn damit! xD


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Neh, das Fleisch ist nicht saftig, zuviele Narben...



Ich hab keine narben =p seh es doch mal so...mich kann an der front ritzen wer will ich fall nicht um x)


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich schneid dir deinen darm raus und strangulier dich damit Oo dann siehst mal wie weich ich bin xD




Wenigst’nz hat se nen richtig’n Hau. Das lob' ich mir. Un’ leidet an Größenwahn. An mir brech’n deine Fingernäg’l ab, kleinez Mädch’n =) un’ dann weinste, un’ da erträgt doch keina... daher gleich umhau’n un’ ess’n. Thema "gegess’n"

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich hab keine narben =p seh es doch mal so...mich kann an der front ritzen wer will ich fall nicht um x)


´N Emo ohnä Narb´n is kein Emo, sondärn so´n Mitläufadingns!


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

gogo überfallt doch mal die Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> ´N Emo ohnä Narb´n is kein Emo, sondärn so´n Mitläufadingns!



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





...dann diffarmiert man Randgrupp’n !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> ...dann diffarmiert man Randgrupp’n !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=P das endet aber im Chaos


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Alle Macht dem Chaos!!


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahnung von was? Von da Emoz ihr´n Trend? Dat gibts doch eh nichmehr langä.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Alle Macht dem Chaos!!



Ich hoff du meinst damit die rasse chaos =p weil die fraktion heißt immer noch zerstörung


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Jep...und ich geh pennen ^^ Haut rein, morgen abend sehen wir uns wieder =)


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jep...und ich geh pennen ^^ Haut rein, morgen abend sehen wir uns wieder =)



Hmhm, sehen schon, aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht in diesem Schredd! xD


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Ahnung von was? Von da Emoz ihr´n Trend? Dat gibts doch eh nichmehr langä.



Oo hat man früher bei hiphop auch gedacht..... ^^ und drotzdem rechtfertigt das nicht irgend nen schwachsin zu verzählen =P

In der nacht leben solche threads irgendwie ewig ^^ wie wers mit ner runde back to topic?


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Ok... Was is´n Serva?


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Meintentwegen.. Wirds RP-RvR geben?


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Ok... Was is´n Serva?



Son teil das regelmässig abstürtzt =P besonders bei blizzard...


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> In der nacht leben solche threads irgendwie ewig ^^ wie wers mit ner runde back to topic?




...imma wennz lustig wird. Du Spaßbremsä


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Wers´n Blizzard? So´n Stump´n??


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Ich werde es nun machen ... ich werde vor meinem nächsten Post den "! Melden" knopf drücken *Muahuahua* Für den Blutgott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Wers´n Blizzard? So´n Stump´n??



Vielleich was zu essen?


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Ach und noch was...geht die Nachtschwärmer überfallen, aber spamen hier = nicht so gut...haben langsam genug gecloste Threads auf Seite 1...wenn wir nicht aufpassen siehts hier bald aus wie im Palaforum auf wow-europe, nach Bekanntgabe des JoW Nerfs =)

Also stop spaming pls...*gähnt* bis denne!


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich werde es nun machen ... ich werde vor meinem nächsten Post den "! Melden" knopf drücken *Muahuahua* Für den Blutgott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine Grausamkeit kennt keine Grenzen...


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

@ Emo: Klar meine ich die Rasse .... spiele Warhammer selber (Wenn auch nur 40k, und das nur am PC:>), aber das Chaos = CHaos /= Darkelves/Chaos/Greenskins ist, das weiß ich auch :O


----------



## shartas (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Oo hat man früher bei hiphop auch gedacht..... ^^ und drotzdem rechtfertigt das nicht irgend nen schwachsin zu verzählen =P


hiphop ist schon lange tot


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Und Aggro Berlin war ne totgeburt!


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> hiphop ist schon lange tot


Und Hip-Hop hatte weit weniger Feinde als Emos jetzt...


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> @ Emo: Klar meine ich die Rasse .... spiele Warhammer selber (Wenn auch nur 40k, und das nur am PC:>), aber das Chaos = CHaos /= Darkelves/Chaos/Greenskins ist, das weiß ich auch :O



Wollte nur sicher gehen "Oh Zez du graußamer "(wie kannst du nur den melden knopf drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )  

Gibt nur genug leute die meinen chaos heißt die fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau so wie es heute mindestens 6 threads wegen den beta keys gab ^^ da ist man sich nicht bei jeden sicher.

Wie ist das spiel eigendlich??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (5. September 2008)

jaja die guten royal TS zeiten


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> hiphop ist schon lange tot



Oo ist es? warum wurd ich dann von ein par "ghetto kiddys" am dienstag besoffen geschlagen? wie heißen denn die neuen die genau so ausehen?


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Oo ist es? warum wurd ich dann von ein par "ghetto kiddys" am dienstag besoffen geschlagen? wie heißen denn die neuen die genau so ausehen?


Weil du Emo bist. xDD
Sorry das musste jetzt sein. ^^


----------



## shartas (5. September 2008)

affen??


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

du wurdest besoffen geschlagen? xD
Ich eknne ja leute, die wurden Ohnmächtig geschlagen, aber noch nie wurden sie besoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jah ich weiß was du eig meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Und Hip-Hop hatte weit weniger Feinde als Emos jetzt...



Und das obwohl wir niemanden was tun in gegensatz zu diesen drecks hoppel hassen Oo...



Taoru schrieb:


> Weil du Emo bist. xDD
> Sorry das musste jetzt sein. ^^



Jaja passt schon bins gewöhnt....


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und das obwohl wir niemanden was tun in gegensatz zu diesen drecks hoppel hassen Oo...


Weil euch keiner ernst nimmt.
Es ist eben die verstörteste Jugend seit Jahren.
Eine Hälfte sind Mitläufer und die andere einfach nur Attention Whores.


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Bei der medialen Aufbereitung der Emoszene wundert mich das nicht. Bei diesen ganzen Klatschmagazinen wird so viel Kacke erzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Hiphops gab's das nie.. ^^


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bei der medialen Aufbereitung der Emoszene wundert mich das nicht. Bei diesen ganzen Klatschmagazinen wird so viel Kacke erzählt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe natüüürlich nicht. xD


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bei der medialen Aufbereitung der Emoszene wundert mich das nicht. Bei diesen ganzen Klatschmagazinen wird so viel Kacke erzählt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die ghetto gangster hätten das doch sowieso nur geil gefunden häts mehr Beef gegeben und so....voll fett hätten sie ihr ghetto presentieren könn...^^


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Man muss eben einfach so aussehen, als ob man jederzeit ein Schwert aus dem Mantel ziehen könnte, ZACK, schon macht das Gesindel große Bögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die ghetto gangster hätten das doch sowieso nur geil gefunden häts mehr Beef gegeben und so....voll fett hätten sie ihr ghetto presentieren könn...^^


Und die Emos ihre Leiden und wie Scheiße das Leben doch ist?^^
Naja dafür gibts ja Myspace... "I will deny your friend request Emo-Kid!"

Bekommt man für Kritik an anderen Personen einen Bann?*g*


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

http://www.bravo.de/online/render.php?render=53933
Das ist die Aufklärung über Emos xD
Ich musste so lachen, in der öffentlichkeit macht sei einen auf Dark, und grenzt sich aus, und zuhause zieht sie normale Dinger an xD


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> http://www.bravo.de/online/render.php?render=53933
> Das ist die Aufklärung über Emos xD
> Ich musste so lachen, in der öffentlichkeit macht sei einen auf Dark, und grenzt sich aus, und zuhause zieht sie normale Dinger an xD



HAHA, diese Photostory ist die geilste Scheiße überhaupt, ich hab' mich so totgelacht, als ich das das erste mal gesehen hab!


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Gut da man üba Geschmack nich’ streit’n kann...

Mir is’s völlig egal wie sich Leutä betit’ln usw. , wenn dahinta ein korrekta Mänsch steckt is’ daz allez total Wurscht. Biss’l ärgan darf man jed’n, aba man sollte auch wiss’n wann Schluß is’.

Un’ nu geh ich schlaf’n, damit ich schön werd. (Ja, daz geht)


PS.: Zusammengeschlag’n werdet Ihr trotzdem, ab Sonntag ...


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Pilze schlafen?


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Gut da man üba Geschmack nich’ streit’n kann...
> 
> Mir is’s völlig egal wie sich Leutä betit’ln usw. , wenn dahinta ein korrekta Mänsch steckt is’ daz allez total Wurscht. Biss’l ärgan darf man jed’n, aba man sollte auch wiss’n wann Schluß is’.
> 
> ...



Schlaf gut Bruda! Für Gork un´ Mork! WAAAAAAAGH!

Die Wahrheit über EmosxD


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Sie fungieren *man war der schlecht -.-*


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Und die Emos ihre Leiden und wie Scheiße das Leben doch ist?^^
> Naja dafür gibts ja Myspace... "I will deny your friend request Emo-Kid!"
> 
> Bekommt man für Kritik an anderen Personen einen Bann?*g*



Wenn die geselschaft halt einfach meint das die vorzeige Idioten gleich die gesamte Szene sind kommt halt genau so nen hass raus wo dann Leute wie ich drunter leiden müssen...ist doch genau so wie mit killerspiele

Ein par idioten machen nen amoklauf und gleich sind alle killer spiele böse und gleichzeitig alle die es spielen.


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Sie fungieren *man war der schlecht -.-*



I lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Pilze schlafen?




Der hier schon. Bin 'n steinalta Pilz.


----------



## rEdiC (5. September 2008)

Emo bist du eigentlich wirklich stumm oder meinst du nur, das du nicht viel redest? Hab das zufällig in deinem Profil gelesen.^^


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Nacht, Pilz!


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Gut da man üba Geschmack nich’ streit’n kann...
> 
> Mir is’s völlig egal wie sich Leutä betit’ln usw. , wenn dahinta ein korrekta Mänsch steckt is’ daz allez total Wurscht. Biss’l ärgan darf man jed’n, aba man sollte auch wiss’n wann Schluß is’.
> 
> ...



Das problem ist einfach das leute auf emos so nen hass haben die interesieren sich weder dafür was für nen mensch dahinter steckt noch was sie mit ihren reaktionen damit veruhrsachen ich bin ja teilweiße so weit das ich angst hab auf die straße zu gehen weil ich sonst gemobt oder geschlagen werde....^^ aber naja so ist das leben so ist unsere geselschaft 

=P jaja sonntag gehts endlich los dann kann ich endlich gucken für welche seite ich mich enscheide


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Emo bist du eigentlich wirklich stumm oder meinst du nur, das du nicht viel redest? Hab das zufällig in deinem Profil gelesen.^^



 stumm von Geburt aus sagt wohl alles oder? =P


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Der hier schon. Bin 'n steinalta Pilz.


Also ein Steinpilz?


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

@ Emo:
Als ich auf deinem Profil
"es wär voll tolliq wenn ihr mia was dalässt oda süüw"
gelesen habe, hat mich ein Wutanfall überfallen - wie ich es hasse, aus "wir" ein "wia" zu machen oder aus "und so" ein "und süüw"
Da bekomm ich das kotzen, genauso wie bei
GrOß UnD KlEiNsChRifT in SVZ oder so - WWWAAAAAAAAAAGHHH

Aber sonst ist mir noch aufgefallen - oO warum müssen deine Bilder immer von Oben rechts gemacht werden?...


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Aber sonst ist mir noch aufgefallen - oO warum müssen deine Bilder immer von Oben rechts gemacht werden?...



Wenn ein kleines Kind ne Landschaft malt, klebst auch die Sonne rechts oben ins Eck! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wiie das jetzt korelliert ist, weiß ich allerdings auch net. ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> @ Emo:
> Als ich auf deinem Profil
> "es wär voll tolliq wenn ihr mia was dalässt oda süüw"
> gelesen habe, hat mich ein Wutanfall überfallen - wie ich es hasse, aus "wir" ein "wia" zu machen oder aus "und so" ein "und süüw"
> ...



^^ würd es was an den leuten hier im forum änden wenn ich ausmeinen mia nen mir machen würde hät ichs schon längst getan aber das ändert nicht viel dh lass ich es so wie es mir am besten gefällt.

Em das mit dem bildern Oo....weiß nicht....das ist so wie jeder mensch wohl beim minigolf von bestimmten positionen schlägt einfach ne angewohnheit


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Wenn man wenigstens schon Warhammer login screen das MMO spieln könnte!Aber nein!

Brauch W.A.R ingame Grafik/Mukke


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Wenn man wenigstens schon Warhammer login screen das MMO spieln könnte!Aber nein!
> 
> Brauch W.A.R ingame Grafik/Mukke




Wo kommst du denn her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Also ich lass jetzt mal Emo Emo sein und den Rest von euch in Ruhe. Geh zwar nicht pennen, aber muss weiter WAR laden und dann ist mein Mozilla arg langsm. *g*


----------



## Gulba (5. September 2008)

aha aha sehr informativer thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Topic verfehlt und so hab ich gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

T.T hört sich ja fast so an wie wenn der "Emo Flame" mal wieder für nen par stunden sein ende hat



Gulba schrieb:


> aha aha sehr informativer thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh verdammt Oo er hat recht...das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich...


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Nimm den neuen Chrome _BETA_der geht immer schneller als Mozilla konnte es testen als ich W.A.R runter geladen hab!

Woher ich komm?Is das ne rethorische Frage oder tatsächlich ne geographische? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Woher ich komm?Is das ne rethorische Frage oder tatsächlich ne geographische?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine rethographische? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Eine rethographische?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt kriegst bestimmt 2 halbe antworten =P


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Zwei halbe machen eine ganze, oder? ^^


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Na dann, ich bin natürlich grad hinter meinen Schreibtischsessel hervor gekrochen, da ich vor lauter Beta Vorfreude nach einem Jahr MMO Entzug, nicht schlafen kann!
Endlich wieder richtige Menschen abschiessen, was man ja in echt nicht darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blödes in Echt!

Edit: werd mal eine neue sig machen, jetzt wo es mehr Schattenkrieger Bilder gibt!


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

hab schon reportet, wird aber nicht geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> GrOß UnD KlEiNsChRifT in SVZ oder so - WWWAAAAAAAAAAGHHH




&#8364;y m@N nIx g&#8364;g&#8364;N Gh&#8364;tTog@NgST@$ChRIft $oN$T kOmM&#8364;n m&#8364;iNe hOmEyZ


Edith sagt jetyt hab ich mir hier selber augenkrebs eingehandelt


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> €y m@N nIx g€g€N Gh€tTog@NgST@$ChRIft $oN$T kOmM€n m€iNe hOmEyZ
> 
> 
> Edith sagt jetyt hab ich mir hier selber augenkrebs eingehandelt



Bohr hey xD aber echt das ist augenkrebs pur


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Hmm, kenn ich irgendwoher..

http://www.stophiphop.com/news/248.html


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

ICh wIlL K€In €mO m€hr $€In IcH w€rD j€tZt Gh€tOg@nsT@bI@tCh


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hmm, kenn ich irgendwoher..
> 
> http://www.stophiphop.com/news/248.html



BØH® dÅ§ i§† jÅ †iGh† ¥ØØØØ J€†z† BiN I¢H Di€ ¢ØØ£§†€ In m€iNÅ hØØD ¥ØØØ!!!

Oo so jetzt was ist euch lieber......ich als emo oder ich als  Øb€® †IgH†€ HiPhØp bIÅ†¢H ¥ØØØ!!!


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Naja, ich hau mich aufs Ohr, bis später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Naja, ich hau mich aufs Ohr, bis später.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie es aussieht bist du da nicht alleine :/ scheinen wohl alle auf ein mal weg...dann geh ich glaub auch mal langsam richtung bett


----------



## shartas (5. September 2008)

dann doch lieber emo brauch eh schon ne berille und wenn ich das weiter lesen muss muss die eitelkeit dem nutzen weichen und ich muss ne brille tragen

edith sagt auch gut nacht wenn ihr euch schon alle vom acker macht

mU@H@h@h@ d@$ w@R &#8364;n f&#8364;tT&#8364;r rHym&#8364;


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Gn8, und liebe mods, close please 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Gn8, und liebe mods, close please
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sing


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Das Tham unter uns wurde direkt aus WoW verschoben, der Thread trotz melden nach 2h nicht geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> /sing



joa kommen morgen sowieso wieder 20 neue threads was für serverarten es gibt....


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2008)

Zu viel Spam, um ihn zu löschen. Thema wird geschlossen, Frage wurde in den ersten Beiträgen beantwortet.
Bitte in Zukunft verstärkt die Suchfunktion nutzen, danke.

~closed


----------

